# skimmer trouble



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

hey guys, i just got a coralife super skimmer for my 75 saltwater tank and its pouring bubbles into my tank. I cannot figure out how to keep it from puting so many bubbles into the tank. does anyone have any idea how to fix this?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

If its brand new, sometimes it may take a day or two to "break in". I had the same issue with the two skimmers I own.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks for the response
so it is normal to have it shoot bubbles into the tank for a few days?

I had a bakpak filter before and didn't have that problem so i though something was wrong.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

No sump? Its just hanging on the back of the tank? If so then you may try a foam block under where the water returns. That will trap most of the bubbles.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

its working alot better today, barley any bubbles in the tank now. skimming all kinds of crap... 400 times better than the seaclone it replaced


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, sometimes it just takes a little time. Like Raptor said, a foam block can help if it doesn't go away. IMO, seaclones are crappy.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Glad to hear that it is breaking in. As Raptor stated, sometimes it take a hour, day, or a week for a new skimmer to fully break in. Yeah, those Seaclones are crap. That was the first skimmer that I had and I replaced it ASAP with an Aqua-C Remora.


----------

